# In case anyone is bothered



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Clarkson, May and Hammond have named their new show.

http://news.tvguide.co.uk/jeremy-cl...nds-amazon-prime-car-show-finally-has-a-name/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Link doesnt (link!) 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It just worked for me Andy.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

And me, The Grand Tour, starts in the autumn.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Grand Tour.............= T.G.T.............=Top Gear Two :wink2:


tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds good. Its a win win really as we get the new show with Chris Evans and it seems about 100 others and the old show in the Autumn. 

I think I might start one called Bottom Gear Freeloaders. A Show about motorhoming starring Me, Tuggers and Captain Over (NicholsonG). Instead of the usual boring motorhome reviews we will do stuff like Star in a reasonably priced Swift where we will send them round the Nurburgring ring. Special features could include Tuggers flying down the Mont Blanc Glacier on a Honda Vision or seeing how many French Waitresses Nicholsong can fit in a Niesmann and Bischoff up an Alp.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Sounds good. Its a win win really as we get the new show with Chris Evans and it seems about 100 others and the old show in the Autumn.
> 
> I think I might start one called Bottom Gear Freeloaders. A Show about motorhoming starring Me, Tuggers and Captain Over (NicholsonG). Instead of the usual boring motorhome reviews we will do stuff like Star in a reasonably priced Swift where we will send them round the Nurburgring ring. Special features could include Tuggers flying down the Mont Blanc Glacier on a Honda Vision or seeing *how many French Waitresses Nicholsong can fit in a Niesmann and Bischoff up an Alp*.


Or do you mean how many waitresses I can *fit up* on an alp. It will have to be included in my contract that the 'waitresses' description can be extended to Greek propriotresses of Tavernas - 'cos the one at the boatyard has just been taken over by a very hard-working, attractive and personable lady in late thirties.

Anyway Barry, great idea. You have got the theme going, so shall I start on the script? Tuggers would be best employed in 'Costume and Make-up', but will probably want £99.99, an hour, for you to wear his TuTu. What do you mean he lent it for free when you stayed with him? - very dodgy:surprise:

Now we have to fill-in roles for other Fruitcakes - you know, all those odd jobs one sees on the credits.

Any suggestion for 'Clapper Loader', for example? Or 'Best Boy'

Come on Fruitcakes - Let's be having the Suggestions:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Geoff

P.S. Did you miss me? No?

Oh well, not surprising as I left here on Sunday, 2 days inspecting the boat in Greece and got back last night - after 18 hour journey. Now that schedule should earn me an extra Fruitcake award.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Or do you mean how many waitresses I can *fit up* on an alp. It will have to be included in my contract that the 'waitresses' description can be extended to Greek propriotresses of Tavernas - 'cos the one at the boatyard has just been taken over by a very hard-working, attractive and personable lady in late thirties.
> 
> Anyway Barry, great idea. You have got the theme going, so shall I start on the script? Tuggers would be best employed in 'Costume and Make-up', but will probably want £99.99, an hour, for you to wear his TuTu. What do you mean he lent it for free when you stayed with him? - very dodgy:surprise:
> 
> ...


It would normally but your on the wrong forum! Then again you may be in bother for sloping off to Greece for what sounds like a dodgy excuse and not inviting the rest of us.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> It would normally but your on the wrong forum! Then again you may be in bother for sloping off to Greece for what sounds like a dodgy excuse and not inviting the rest of us.


"Sloping off" sounds relaxing - this was not. I came back totally 'pressed'. And I have got to do my own cooking for next 3 days, as Basia is in Turkey visiting Sister with Mother, who will be 95 tomorrow.

I enjoy the cooking, but not the eating alone - so quiet.

At least we have video-link via Skype.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Piers Fauntleroy from Fruitcakes is sponsoring and managing a Polo team to be mounted on scooters, team selection will be at the annual Fruitcake rally. (Weight limits apply, sorry Barry)

Terry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

barryd said:


> Captain Over (NicholsonG)


Or as Roger Bacon called him, 'Captain Speaking'.

Readers of 'Straight & Level' in Flight magazine would understand.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> "Sloping off" sounds relaxing - this was not. I came back totally 'pressed'. And I have got to do my own cooking for next 3 days, as Basia is in Turkey visiting Sister with Mother, who will be 95 tomorrow.
> 
> I enjoy the cooking, but not the eating alone - so quiet.
> 
> At least we have video-link via Skype.


It just gets worse!! Not only could we have had a lads party in Greece we could have continued it in Poland!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Or as Roger Bacon called him, 'Captain Speaking'.
> 
> Readers of 'Straight & Level' in Flight magazine would understand.
> 
> Peter


"Bit late on the roundout there Hoskins"

[Peter will understand]

I miss S+L. 'Flight' is so boring, and thin, now. Anyway we Pilots in independent airlines read it for the job adverts - protection against redundancy.

Geoff


----------

